# Workshop extension



## Chip shop (17 Nov 2021)

Currently looking to build a 10 by 8m extension to my existing shop. The timber frame is made and the concrete down.

Having thoughts about layout now so I can plan the leccy supply. Anyone any thoughts on this:


----------



## Sideways (17 Nov 2021)

We did this a week ago.
Most of the generic advice is in this thread.








Workshop layout help/advice?


I have built my own workshop in my garden and have just booked in the electrics to be wired in on the 24th november. Im just writing this post to just get peoples advice on what they think the best layout would be before i commint100%to the plug points. The inside dimensions are 3.1 x 5.2...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk




Cheers


----------

